# fitness blender



## preggers amo

forget jillian michales! although she is pretty good....but do the workout routines from fitnessblender on youtube!they are so damn good! especially the stand up sit ups! i hate doing regular crunches or ab workout on my back, especially after getting an epidural,the pain persists and flares up doing reglaur ab exercises! these stand up ones are excellent!
hope this helps anyone wanting to lose some inches!
good luck


----------

